# Flop! Flop! Splat! Splat! The Noises WHere Your Fat is At



## superodalisque (May 18, 2008)

the other day i was walking in kind of a loose dress and suddenly out of nowhere a thigh clap! many years ago it would have embarrased me but now it makes me laugh. it also made me think of one day in chat when i mentioned fat farts during sex. you know, when air gets trapped in between the rolls and makes a fart noise when pushed out during the pressures exerted by you or your partner. i was kind of shushed in a nice way when i mentioned it. it made me wonder whether and if other fat noises are considered taboo? whats your fav fat noise? is it taboo? is it ok? does it ever embarrass you? or does it make you giggle?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 18, 2008)

I can't believe you were shushed ove that, people need to lighten up. I don't think fat sounds are taboo, just part of the lay of the land ... So to speak.


----------



## CAMellie (May 18, 2008)

I giggle like a loon when I'm on my hands and knees....for whatever reason...in the nude or a loose nightgown...and I get the thigh to belly clap when I try to stand up. I LOVE that sound! Make me feel all cheery! :happy:


----------



## superodalisque (May 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I giggle like a loon when I'm on my hands and knees....for whatever reason...in the nude or a loose nightgown...and I get the thigh to belly clap when I try to stand up. I LOVE that sound! Make me feel all cheery! :happy:




me too! i also laugh because it tickles. does it tickle you too?


----------



## CAMellie (May 18, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> me too! i also laugh because it tickles. does it tickle you too?



Yes, it does! Also, the sound itself almost sounds like it's cheering me on! You know....clapping? LOL


----------



## Raqui (May 19, 2008)

I listen to the swish swish of my thighs rubbing when i am walking.

I dont hear many noises but i find change sometimes in the foldes. My man has a habit of leaving change on the bed and sometimes a quater is stuck to me or a dime. I once found a dollar LOL


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 19, 2008)

Raqui said:


> I listen to the swish swish of my thighs rubbing when i am walking.
> 
> I dont hear many noises but i find change sometimes in the foldes. My man has a habit of leaving change on the bed and sometimes a quater is stuck to me or a dime. I once found a dollar LOL



Yep - I love the swish too! That's one of the reasons I love cords so much...you can hear me coming from a mile away! lol


----------



## Keb (May 19, 2008)

I get the flop, flop sound when I run. I worry about other people wondering where it's coming from sometimes...but when you gotta run, you gotta run.


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2008)

i love the "sookerplop" sound that two bellies stuck together make when they come apart! that HAS to be the best sound EVER! lol...
from henceforth on it shall be called the "bellyplunger" sound!
thought i find its hard to recreate..i think you have to be stuck together for a wee while before it works!

xmer


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

Well, I quite enjoy the sounds two large bellies make during sex. I like my men big, and have a big belly myself, so there's a LOT of smacking sounds involved when it's male dominant position. :happy:


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Well, I quite enjoy the sounds two large bellies make during sex. I like my men big, and have a big belly myself, so there's a LOT of smacking sounds involved when it's male dominant position. :happy:


ooh whoot!
its the best isnt it!?
xmer


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ooh whoot!
> its the best isnt it!?
> xmer



It intensifies my pleasure. Hmmmmm...now I wanna have fat sex. :blush:


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> It intensifies my pleasure. Hmmmmm...now I wanna have fat sex. :blush:


yay! then go forth and have fat sex!


----------



## superodalisque (May 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Well, I quite enjoy the sounds two large bellies make during sex. I like my men big, and have a big belly myself, so there's a LOT of smacking sounds involved when it's male dominant position. :happy:



that give spanking a whole new meaning


----------



## superodalisque (May 19, 2008)

Gee i was just thinking. it would be great to have sound recordings of these


----------



## superodalisque (May 19, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Yep - I love the swish too! That's one of the reasons I love cords so much...you can hear me coming from a mile away! lol



lets do a group swish! if we all wear cords we might burn the whole of cali


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> lets do a group swish! if we all wear cords we might burn the whole of cali



Yes!! BURN CALI DOWN!!! Wait....:blink:....I live here...nevermind.


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> that give spanking a whole new meaning



I really do find the sensations...auditory and otherwise...to be VERY enjoyable. :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

mergirl said:


> yay! then go forth and have fat sex!



Tomorrow morning! :happy:


----------



## starwater (May 19, 2008)

Sometimes when I'm playing Dance Dance Revolution I get some fwap noises as my thighs or belly bounces...


----------



## largenlovely (May 19, 2008)

hahahhaa i remember the FIRST time my belly hit my thighs and i was HORRIFIED lmao. I was like omg someone is gonna think i just let one rip lol. Now it just makes me laugh..as does this thread hehe



superodalisque said:


> the other day i was walking in kind of a loose dress and suddenly out of nowhere a thigh clap! many years ago it would have embarrased me but now it makes me laugh. it also made me think of one day in chat when i mentioned fat farts during sex. you know, when air gets trapped in between the rolls and makes a fart noise when pushed out during the pressures exerted by you or your partner. i was kind of shushed in a nice way when i mentioned it. it made me wonder whether and if other fat noises are considered taboo? whats your fav fat noise? is it taboo? is it ok? does it ever embarrass you? or does it make you giggle?


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2008)

I prefer to think of it as applause.


----------



## mossystate (May 19, 2008)

sometimes it sounds like the fingertips of a wave, swatting at the beach


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

Its all a matter of "heat of the moment" maybe?  My wife would rather crank the love-mkaing music, I think. :doh:

Love-making noises as such don't bother me. :happy:


----------



## olwen (May 19, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> that give spanking a whole new meaning



HA! I can attest to that! Plus there's all that booty jiggling which just makes you feel it more and oh my...


----------



## indy500tchr (May 19, 2008)

The funniest sound i make is when i lean on my bathroom sink when i am naked and when i pull my belly back i get a suction cup noise b/c my belly wrapped around the edge of the sink and my bellybutton suction cupped to it. i totally giggled the first time it happened. the feeling was funny too.


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Tomorrow morning! :happy:


excellent work! remember to record the noises so you can make an avent gard music piece called "fat soundz"! lmao

xxmer


----------



## CAMellie (May 20, 2008)

mergirl said:


> excellent work! remember to record the noises so you can make an avent gard music piece called "fat soundz"! lmao
> 
> xxmer



I'll get Timbaland and Justin Timberlake to work on it with me!


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2008)

god! i wish i made fat noises!! its not fair..though if i did i might never leave home... for now i have to live vicariously through the fat noises of others!!! waahhh feel sorry for my tuneless body!!! lol

xxmer


----------



## CAMellie (May 20, 2008)

mergirl said:


> god! i wish i made fat noises!! its not fair..though if i did i might never leave home... for now i have to live vicariously through the fat noises of others!!! waahhh feel sorry for my tuneless body!!! lol
> 
> xxmer



Shall I add copious amounts of body oil into the mix to give the sounds some oomph? :batting: I would for YOU! :smitten:


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Shall I add copious amounts of body oil into the mix to give the sounds some oomph? :batting: I would for YOU! :smitten:


OK.. i need some alone time.. to erm.. spin my decks! lmao..
was that euphamism too obvious? lmao
Body oil fat slap noises!! Some things are so delicious they make you glad you are alive!! whoot!

xxmer


----------



## ntwp (May 20, 2008)

I love the feel *and sound* of my BHM's belly when we're having fun in the bedroom. Like someone else said, it's like applause! :happy:


----------



## superodalisque (May 21, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> The funniest sound i make is when i lean on my bathroom sink when i am naked and when i pull my belly back i get a suction cup noise b/c my belly wrapped around the edge of the sink and my bellybutton suction cupped to it. i totally giggled the first time it happened. the feeling was funny too.




suction, hmmmm. thats an interesting one. i wanna hear that! i get some getting out of the car on a hot day when i wear something short. i'm trying to think of a belly suction noise. maybe i'll try to make my own sometime


----------



## OneHauteMama (May 21, 2008)

I'd have to say it's the aforementioned thigh-to-belly slap. That one makes me chuckle every time lol. 

Oh...and getting stuck to a leather seat in the summer...when you get up it sounds like you're peeling the wrapper from a fruit rollup...kinda makes me hungry in a weird sort of way lol.


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

my thighs (or belly, not really sure since i don't remember. i almost never run..ehe) make that flappy sound when i sprint without tights in skirts and dresses.

at first i go like this  then i go like this :blush: THEN i go like this  

and at the very last..like this ...


----------



## troubadours (May 21, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> The funniest sound i make is when i lean on my bathroom sink when i am naked and when i pull my belly back i get a suction cup noise b/c my belly wrapped around the edge of the sink and my bellybutton suction cupped to it. i totally giggled the first time it happened. the feeling was funny too.



yesss this happens to me whenever i sit in the showa :X hehehe

i don't run, but i get floppy during sex. and my thighs are loud.


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

troubadours said:


> yesss this happens to me whenever i sit in the showa :X hehehe
> 
> i don't run, but i get floppy during sex. and my thighs are loud.



you SIT in the shower? you're more awesome than i thought:happy:


----------



## troubadours (May 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> you SIT in the shower? you're more awesome than i thought:happy:



for shaving and general laziness...is that bad? :x


----------



## PeacefulGem (May 22, 2008)

My loudest and most frequent fatty noise is my arm flab slapping against the fat roll off the side of my breast. It can be so loud that every now and then it startles me! lol


----------



## Suze (May 22, 2008)

troubadours said:


> for shaving and general laziness...is that bad? :x



no at all, that's why i repped ye!
if i had a shower bench (?) myself i would probably fall asleep in the shower since i always shower in the morning. 

so unfortunately, it's not for me


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (May 22, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> the other day i was walking in kind of a loose dress and suddenly out of nowhere a thigh clap! many years ago it would have embarrased me but now it makes me laugh. it also made me think of one day in chat when i mentioned fat farts during sex. you know, when air gets trapped in between the rolls and makes a fart noise when pushed out during the pressures exerted by you or your partner. i was kind of shushed in a nice way when i mentioned it. it made me wonder whether and if other fat noises are considered taboo? whats your fav fat noise? is it taboo? is it ok? does it ever embarrass you? or does it make you giggle?


if I don't wear some kind of supportive panty my belly slaps against my thighs when I walk. At home it doesn't bother me at all but in public I make sure I'm wearing something to prevent it. It is embarrassing to me in public because I just feel like I shouldn't just let my fat flop around like that and make those noises because others may not what to hear my fat flopping. Yea, yea who cares what others think............well to me I think people will see me as not caring about myself and my hygeine if I'm just letting my fat flop around. I like to dress revealing, clean & classy and my belly flopping & making noises in public is not classy to me.


----------



## Zandoz (May 22, 2008)

Yup...for this fat ole troll, Flop! Flop! Splat! Splat! pretty much sums it up. And the whole belly button suction cup thing....yup, that to....big time.

Alone, I laugh at it. In public (not very often any more), I've always been very self-conscious about it...I always had a problem doing anything in public to draw attention to myself.


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

I'm not fat enough to have a belly orchestra going on, but if I slap it I get a sound I'm calling:

phlup.


----------



## Zandoz (May 23, 2008)

pendulous said:


> I'm not fat enough to have a belly orchestra going on, but if I slap it I get a sound I'm calling:
> 
> phlup.




The belly bongo is as close as I'll ever get to playing an instrument....LOL


----------



## pendulous (May 25, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> The belly bongo is as close as I'll ever get to playing an instrument....LOL



A belly orchestra sounds like a great idea


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 25, 2008)

Those "fat noises" are the very reason this fat chick has pledged to run only if these three emergencies were to occur...

1. I'm being chased by an ax murderer

2. There is a fantastic sale at Fashion Bug and the top I want is being scoped out by a rival shopper

3. I'm in Tokyo and there is a giant lizard stomping about


----------



## Steve373 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd really like to meet some of the ladies posting in this thread !


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 5, 2013)

Raqui said:


> I listen to the swish swish of my thighs rubbing when i am walking.
> 
> I dont hear many noises but* I find change sometimes in the folds. * My man has a habit of leaving change on the bed and sometimes a quater is stuck to me or a dime. I once found a dollar LOL


That's so cute. Sometimes I'll drop something small and I can't find it on the floor, that's when I'll check the belly folds.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Marlayna said:


> That's so cute. Sometimes I'll drop something small and I can't find it on the floor, that's when I'll check the belly folds.



LOL, same here. Knitting markers, beads and other misc craft items have been found under boobs, stuck to butt, under belly. 

I do get the periodic belly to thigh slap, like when doing yoga, etc. or wearing a dress in the warmer months (no pantyhose to keep the jiggle from jiggling), some sexual positions .

On a side note, I do find that my belly hang is a perfect place to hold the cord for the vacuum cleaner when I am moving furniture, etc. out of the way and don't want to drop the cord on the floor.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 5, 2013)

bbwfairygirl said:


> LOL, same here. Knitting markers, beads and other misc craft items have been found under boobs, stuck to butt, under belly.
> 
> I do get the periodic belly to thigh slap, like when doing yoga, etc. or wearing a dress in the warmer months (no pantyhose to keep the jiggle from jiggling), some sexual positions .
> 
> On a side note, I do find that my belly hang is a perfect place to hold the cord for the vacuum cleaner when I am moving furniture, etc. out of the way and don't want to drop the cord on the floor.


LOL, it's like having an extra arm.


----------

